# Dragnet Anyone??



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

This is an excellent 50s show!!!!

Listen to the original 1949 series which started on radio 

http://archive.org/details/Dragnet_OTR

So far I have listenend to the first show!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm guessing you're a bit younger than I am. 

I have 297 episodes in my mp3 library. Some of the first shows include Raymond Burr as the Lieutenant. Go ahead, go look up Raymond Burr.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yep i think there are 298 episodes right?? (According to that list on that site i posted above)

Maybe ill listen to show #2 tonight... Somehow it doesnt seem the same as watching it on TV does it?? (Its still good though)


----------

